# 2.0 2012 TSI timing belt or chain?



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

My manual says at 60,000 timing belt replacement. However this PDF http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/FSIvTSIupdated.pdf 
says my 2012 TSI EA888 one of the changes was a timing chain.. Sooo what gives ?


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

Search works.....all chain since 2009 except golf r


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea chain, not belt

posted via tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

chain for EA888... you'll want to look at replacing the tensioner when you get to 80-100k. Its a known weak point on the timing system.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DasCC said:


> chain for EA888... you'll want to look at replacing the tensioner when you get to 80-100k. Its a known weak point on the timing system.


Does anyone know what years that affected? I wonder if it is even an issue on these beetles.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Does anyone know what years that affected? I wonder if it is even an issue on these beetles.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


sometime in 2013 they started using a revised part that was supposed to fix the issue.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DasCC said:


> sometime in 2013 they started using a revised part that was supposed to fix the issue.


Dammit, not what I wanted to hear lol thanks though

posted via tapatalk


----------

